# Fantasy Children's Novel: The Lost Secret of Fairies



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

The new Kindle version of "The Lost Secret of Fairies" was released this week. I'm really excited that I've released my Kindle version of my book. Another author recommended this site, and it's very interesting. The price has been reduced to a special rate to introduce readers to my series before the second book comes out in the next few months.



Here's a bit about the book:
Wanda had always read about adventure. Now she was in the middle of one. The World of Fairies is real, and she is their new Crystal Keeper, human caretaker to the World of Fairies. But the Fairy World is in trouble. The fairies are falling ill from the pollution that ravishes the world above. Wanda has to find the key to their cure, before it's too late.

But like in all adventures, there are a few unanswered questions to solve. What has happened to the old Keeper? What are Germites? And can Wanda get used to her cat giving her backtalk while trying not to get grounded for helping the fairies? Join Wanda on her adventure, while she finds out that sometimes the best solution to a problem is the one you find within yourself.

"The Lost Secret of Fairies" is listed on Amazon.com as a paperback and now as a Kindle edition. It's listed at the bargain price now of $3.19 in the Kindle store.
Book 2, "The Lost Secret of the Green Man" is in it's final revision.
Artists are feverishly working on the cover and illustrations.
It should come out in the next few months.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi Tiffany.

Welcome to Kindle Boards. I noticed that Amazon hasn't yet joined your book pages, so if anyone wants to check out your reviews they can go to this link:

http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Secret-Fairies-Crystal-Chronicles/dp/1425146716/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1244473161&sr=8-1


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

That looks like an interesting book, thanks for posting it


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

I know some people love to watch Book Trailers to learn about new books. So I wanted to post a link to my book's trailer on YouTube. Hopefully, it will give you a window into the "The Lost Secret of Fairies". 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5J8U9qnOl

Plus, update on the second book: 
I'm close to submitting the finished manuscript for the second book. I'll keep you updated on the second book in the series. It's called "The Lost Secret of the Green Man". More to come when the second book is near release.

Enjoy the Book Trailer!


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

Thought I'd like to include an excerpt from my book to get you in the mood for your summer reading. It takes place right at the end of school, when kids are free to roam and have their kid adventures. I've noticed that the Search Inside feature is not up for my Kindle yet. It's on the paperback edition, along with reviews. But I thought that some of you would like to read an excerpt on the board instead of trying to hunt for it on Amazon.

Here is the excerpt from Chapter 1 of "The Lost Secret of Fairies":
"So, you want to know how I became a Keeper? I'd probably have to explain the last few years. I guess I could begin at the beginning, but that would be too much like a fairy tale. This is anything but your average fairy tale. But then, the fairies always say 'There is a beginning to every ending,' so maybe I should start there.

Let's just say my name is Wanda, and no one understands me. That's why I was out there in the middle of the orchard that first day I had free from gymnastics practice. It was the end of June, you know, that time you're finally free from school. You know, when no one bosses you around.

I had escaped my mom long enough to sneak over the back fence of my house and hide in the orchard. I was reading my favorite fantasy series at the time. Nothing much different than what I normally do.

I didn't notice the air smelled extra fresh. I remember my hair tied back in a ponytail because of the heat, and wanting it to be a different color than my stupid, boring brown. I'd make a better outcast if I had some cool off the wall color hair, like jet black or cherry red. I'd studied the bottles carefully in the drug store.

I didn't notice the sun doing strange reflections as I walked out to my favorite spot to read. I mashed down the grass into a perfect fairy bowery. The kind that is perfect to read in, hidden and secluded. I could see around the orchard at cat level. Nothing was crawling or walking around. There was just a slight breeze to disturb the tall grass growing around my hiding spot.

I remembered the last scene of my current book-de-jour. The princess was escaping from Landau, the dark sorcerer who was trying to take over her kingdom. Now what would she do?

Would she use her secret power of flight? Or would she some how find the way to the locket she needed to free her frozen Mother Queen?

Yes, she's going to have to fight him. I checked to see how many pages were left. Twelve. Good, I'm getting close to the climax.

I wiggled to get more comfortable in my grass hide-away. Glancing up, I blinked as the sun above me looked no different than before. A sharp bright flash came to the side of my vision. I shrugged, and figured it was a reflection of my glasses. Back then, I thought most things were just a flash, or something that I imagined. I know better now. But back to the story, or it just won't make sense to you later.

I closed my eyes to listen to the breeze drifting across the grass. I was feeling pretty free right then. No more Jessica Newark to bother me. I hated her making fun of my fashion sense. Like I really cared about their group of popular trends and know-it-all about boys. What point was there? I liked being a loner. It was easier.

I was going to have to see them at gymnastics class. Thing with being in the same area of school and community center, sometimes the two overlapped. But for now, I could ignore them as long as I stood on the other side of the gym. Too bad Michelle moved. Emailing isn't the same as being there. Good friends are hard to find when you're fighting to save the world. But that comes late in the story.

Like I said, I was enjoying the summer weather, in my favorite reading spot, alone, how I liked it. I heard a little swoosh of something approaching. I thought it was my cat Brewford coming out to visit me, so I looked up.

'Caw!'

I was startled by the bird squawk. Shaking my head, I tried to find the source and saw nothing. Oh well, time to get back to where the princess was just about to make her move out of her hiding place to reach the magic locket and...

'Caw!'

Not again! I looked around for the source of the awkward noise. Nothing. I shrugged, looked down to read and...

'Caw. Caw!'

A great black bird hopped into the grass alcove I had created. The bird stalked forward with a grace that gave him authority. His large beak dipped down as he pointed one eye to look at me."

-Excerpt from the "Lost Secret of Fairies" pages 7-9 
http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Secret-Fairies-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B002C1A2BM


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

I bought this book for my 8-year-old daughter.  I haven't been able to peel her off my Kindle all evening!  Big thumbs up from her!


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

WOW! That just made my day! I love hearing what my readers think. Good to hear that you're daughter loves it. That's what motivates me to get cranking on the second book's manuscript. It's almost ready and should come out end of summer/beginning of the school year. Thanks for posting.


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

Happy to announce the new Summer Reading Price finally posted on the Kindle Edition. 
Now for those who were hesitating, maybe the new list price of $1.24 will tempt you to try reading "The Lost Secret of Fairies". Great for adding to your child's or grandchild's reading list. Give them something to enjoy while traveling this Fourth of July. And please post back what they think. I really enjoy hearing from my readers.
"The Lost Secret of Fairies"
Summer Reading Special
$1.24
http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Secret-Fairies-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B002C1A2BM
Have a Happy Fourth everyone!


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Welcome Tiffany!  I just purchased your book, I'll let you know what a 60 year old kid thinks.  
jp


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

Looking forward to hearing what children of all ages think JP. I have a good friend that is a professional clown. She told me that you are the age of the people you hang out with. She always quotes her age as the age of the children she is performing for. I hang out with 8 year old kids all day long during the school year. Sometimes it is good to read to the child inside us.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Welcome. This looks like a great book for children.


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

Howdy everyone!
I just wanted to let everyone know that I'm nearing the final revision of book two. The artists are busy right now working on the cover and illustrations. So, it's a good time to go on vacation.

So, on that note of vacations, I leave tomorrow for Germany. I'll be gone for a few weeks. Going to look for fairy legends and stories among the fabulous story book castles. There is a big interest in fairy lore in Germany right now. Plus, I'm getting a lot of hits on my website from Germany. It will be fascinating to hunt for fairies in Munich up through Hamburg. I'll be sure to give a full report when I get back.

Until then, to all my author friends and readers, have a fabulous few weeks. Auf Wiedersehen!


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

Just wanted to let everyone know that I'm back from my trip to Germany, and now it's time to get back to the final revisions of the second book "The Lost Secret of the Green Man".
I was blogging from Germany, but got locked out of the board here. Just couldn't get my id and password to work overseas.
So, here is a link to the blogs I did while in Germany so you can experience the thrill of travel and research. Found a lot of interesting folk tales in the Alps and the German-Austrian Border. Had an amazing experience hiking on the Untersberg, traveling through chocolate box top German towns, and eating fabulous food.
Here's the link to my blog so you can share in the adventure.
http://lostsecretoffairies.blogspot.com/
Here's to travel and research! Hope everyone is having a fabulous time traveling this summer or living adventures through their reading.
-Tiff


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

I wanted to thank everyone who has downloaded the Kindle Version of my book over the last two months. I've gotten all kinds of feedback and comments. Ratings have been appearing on Goodreads.com. I think the best thing is seeing your book reach the readers you intended, finally! Kindle has done that in a new way. So, a big thank you again. 

And if you haven't had a chance to read my book, I'd love to hear from you if you get the chance to download and read it. It's a great gift for the beginning of school. Being a teacher and writer, I try to write to keep young readers engaged and wanting more. I always want to know what people think as well. It makes my day to hear from readers and their parents.

I'm working on the final revisions this week for the second book. Next week, the second book "The Lost Secret of the Green Man" is off to the publisher. This is so exciting! I will keep everyone updated on further progress.
Have a great beginning of school everyone!


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

Howdy, and hope everyone is having a fab week, esp. now that the kids are back in school. Of course, for the teacher side of the coin, we are SO TIRED after the first week! Every year I'm reminded of how much energy it takes being a teacher.

So, I just saw the sketch for my second book's cover in the Crystal Keeper series. It's fabulous, complete with a mysterious looking Green Man on the front, Celtic knotwork edge and all the characters from the first book joined by some new characters. The artist, Rich Wallace, has totally outdone himself. I can't wait to see the finished product. 

But on the note of the second book's release date, looks like it's gotten pushed to November. I've not a date of exactly when in November, but as soon as I know, I'll post it. Meanwhile, everyone enjoy your weekend.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm looking forward to it!  My daughter got a bit sidetracked this summer doing the things kids do in the summer, but I hope she gets back to reading your book as the weather changes.  School just started today.  I'll keep my eyes (and purse-strings!) open for book two!


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

I wanted to update everyone since I've been busy with the day job for the last several weeks.
I've sent the second book manuscript to the publisher, and am hoping for a release date soon. I've been told it's in line to be worked on.

I'm going to release the Kindle version near the time the paperback version comes out so they match up edition wise. But of course, the waiting part is the hardest, even for me. Not to mention all the promo deadlines and award deadlines I want to enter the second book in. Feeling like I'm hanging a bit right now.

 Plus, I've noticed the Kindle price for "The Lost Secret of Fairies" has been increased by Amazon. It had been listed for $1.24. It is now $3.73. I'm not sure why this happened, but maybe someone on the board might have an idea. I'm not sure if it has to do with B & N coming out with ebooks. But I assure you the price hike was not done by me. I've always tried to keep the price reasonable.

So that's all the updates I have for now. Do have a fabulous Halloween. As a teacher, it can't come and go any faster. Faster would be better. Except, I do have my fairy outfit to dress up as. I will dress up as the Woodsprite I researched through performance. Nothing like acting like a fairy to better capture the character for a novel. 
Have a fun Fall! I'll update when I know the release date of the second book, or if something else happens with the Kindle list price.


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

More updates:
Book 2 is called: "The Lost Secret of the Green Man: The Crystal Keeper Chronicles Book 2". It has been at the publishers for a bit, and I've just gotten an update.
Book 2 in the series is going to be in production another 3 weeks.
Totally bummed out!   
But, at least it's in the the process of being ready soon.
Thanks for all the support. It's means a lot to hear from readers. New people are discovering book 1, and that only builds more excitement for book 2.
Hopefully, the next update will be, it's ready, with links.


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm happy to say that I've just made "The Lost Secret of Fairies" available on Smashwords.com.
There, you can download a Kindle version of the first book in the Crystal Keeper Chronicles.
Better yet, here is a special discount coupon for those who would like to save for the holidays.

Just type in this coupon code: TR68Q
This will allow you to purchase your Kindle copy for $0.99 through Smashwords.com.
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/6090

The coupon code will be good until Dec. 21, 2009.

I am so thankful for the support of all the Kindle readers on this board. Just wanted to give back a little. The second book is very near completion and should be out in the next few weeks. The ebook format will be available through Trafford Publishing.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Tiffany: Looks like the price is back where you had it. 
Just in time for me to pick it up. Wish I could download from home, but alas, we live too deep in Nowhere-land. 
One reason to go to work, eh!


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

The regular price is still listed. It's when you put in the coupon code on the shopping cart order page that the new price should come up. The code is tied to the special $0.99 price. 
Go to the shopping cart order page, and put in the code TR68Q in the coupon code box.  It then lists the price as $0.99. "With coupon TR68Q $0.99 USD". I just tried it out and it works with the code.


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

Just wanted to give everyone an update on a new special Kindle price through Smashwords, and of course, news about the second book release.
I wish I had a crystal ball from one of my books to predict mishaps. Nothing sometimes works out as you wish. It looks like since everything got held up on some details with graphics in the novel, the second book "The Lost Secret of the Green Man" will be coming out in January 2010.

The good news, it is coming out. 
The second good news, there's a special coupon for all the Kindle Board members to get the first book at $0.99. It's a great way to start out the New Year, especially for all the new Kindle owners that just joined us with the Holiday gift giving season. Welcome!

So, I checked and Smashwords is a bit busy. So if you have trouble getting on, keep trying. I think there is a lot of people out there with their new Kindles downloading.

Where to get "The Lost Secret of Fairies" on Smashwords:
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/6090
The Coupon Code: DH96Y

You just purchase a copy of the book, and when checking out, input the above Coupon Code. That will change the purchase price to $0.99. The special price is connected to the above coupon code. The price won't change until you input the code. 

I also want to wish everyone a Happy New Year, and see you all in 2010! It's going to be a great year for ebooks and Indie Writers.


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

**Second Book Release Update***
 OK, very exciting news, part 1:
The second book, The Lost Secret of the Green Man has been released. I'm so excited about finally being able to share this with all of you. But here's the second part:
The publisher is still working on getting the Ebook version up and ready to go.

So, I know there's been sales for the first book both through Amazon and Smashwords for the Kindle. I'm guessing that the hardcover/paperback are just out first with a followup of the Ebook/Digital format soon to follow. 
If you'd like to get at least a peek inside, that is available through the hardcopy versions right now.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/142692156X

 Hope everyone is having a fabulous start to the year and decade.
-Tiffany


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

I've got an event coming up that I wanted all my Kindle readers to know about.
I'll be chatting about my book "The Lost Secret of Fairies" next week in the Author Chat section of LibraryThing. Ask me questions about fairies, writing fantasy fiction, or just come to say hi.
I would love to hear from you.
http://www.librarything.com/groups/authorchat

Plus, the publisher finally released the ebook version of "The Lost Secret of the Green Man". I checked the sites Trafford said they had distributed to. I couldn't really find it. I'm not sure if I wasn't searching correctly, or if it was taking awhile to distribute. But here is a list of where it can be found:

powells.com

ebookmall.com

diesel-ebooks.com

booksonboard.com

ebooksabouteverything.com

drivethrustuff.com

eChapterone.com

ereadable.com

Any feedback on the ebook for "The Lost Secret of the Green Man" is most welcome. If you find it and download, let me know what you think.

Everyone have a fabulous weekend. I'm off to a writing conference in Pacific Grove, CA. 
-Tiffany


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

Just wanted to let everyone know there is just one more week left to chat with me on an author thread at Librarything.com. Would love to hear from all my Kindle readers.
Here is my direct link:
http://www.librarything.com/topic/85421 

Have a fabulous week everyone!
-Tiffany


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

After much fan fare and working on the computer, the new Kindle edition of the second book in the series is out.
Yes, "The Lost Secret of the Green Man" Book 2 in the Crystal Keeper Chronicles is finally out.
I know some of the readers of the first book might be following this thread. So I wanted to post it here first.
Here is the link below:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003LL3MQE

Reviews so far:
"A gentle, colorful magical adventure, with enough creepiness and kindness to sustain a series."-Kirkus Review, April 2010

Here is an excerpt from a review on the Boogle:
"At times, the fantasy genre has a way of breeding clichés like no other genre, and Turner skillfully uses them to her advantage. After all, how many times can one read about fairies and the like without feeling trod upon by unicorn hooves? The author takes familiar children's fantasy concepts and overused characters head on, leveraging the common annoyance for them and all the while poking fun. Turner uses this technique wisely (and sparingly) and just when you're thinking, I feel another cliché coming on, the author gently ribs her own character and effectively disarms the cliché. Regarding Balkazaar, the evil sorcerer, Wanda remarks, "This time his smile was more akin to evil overlord in most movies. You know, the bad guy thinks he can always win type. He went back to twisting his mustache." How honest! How can you have a story with a spunky, precocious (of course!) tweener battling the most grievous evil in the entire known universe, and not have some fun?"

I think some are picking up on my ironic humor. 
Enjoy!
-Tiff


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

Here's the link to the Boogle review for the new second book in the Crystal Keeper series.
I was intending to put it up as as link, and forgot to type it. So, for those who wanted to read the full review, here's the link below:
http://theboogle.wordpress.com/2010/05/03/the-lost-secret-of-the-green-man/

The Kirkus Review has been archived, but it is from the April 26th, 2010 publication on the site.

Hope you all enjoy the second book! 
-Tiff


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

For those Kindle Readers that are in the San Jose area:
(I know this is for the hard copies, but if you'd like to come by and say hi, it would be cool. Plus, if you'd want me to sign your Kindle, I'd be happy to. Actually, a Kindle with lots of author signatures would be cool, I think. It also makes me wonder, how can Kindle readers meet their authors? Have to go to a brick and mortar store? Hmm, something to work on.)

Book Signing with Tiffany Turner
The Lost Secret of Fairies: The Crystal Keeper Chronicles Book 1
The Lost Secret of the Green Man (The Crystal Keeper Chronicles)

Saturday, June 12, 2010
Time:
1:00pm - 4:00pm
Location:
Borders Bookstore/Oak Ridge Mall
Street:
925 Blossom Hill Rd., Suite 1741
Description
Tiffany Turner will be doing a book signing in the San Jose Area. She will be reading from the second book in her Crystal Keeper series, The Lost Secret of the Green Man. She'll also be playing her Gaelic harp. Come join in the fun and an exciting afternoon with Tiffany Turner.


----------



## blackbelt (May 4, 2010)

I like the cover.  It has a very retro kind of feel.  By retro I'm talking the original lithographs that came with Alice in Wonderland, not the stuff you saw gracing paperbacks in the 1970s.  

Good luck!


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

Thank you Blackbelt.   The artist that did the cover also does work for a lot of fantasy magazines. I wish I could say I draw as well as him. His speciality is the details in clothes and jewelry. I love the way he drew Chyra, the unicorn. Pretty much like the way I pictured her.

Plus, I enjoy the comparison to Alice in Wonderland. My main character Wanda goes back and forth between the real and fairy world making references to Alice. She's a book worm, and I love the bridge of current literature with the old. Helps to preserve it.


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

Wanted to let everyone know, there is a special coupon code to buy The Lost Secret of Fairies on Smashwords.

Use the coupon code: UK78Z
It's for a summer reading special, good through August 22, 2010.
So download your copy today and get started on that summer reading.
Price is 75% off the $3.99 regular price. So, ends up being $0.99.

*Remember, you have to click to purchase, and put in the coupon code. The price won't change until you use the code.

Smashwords Link:
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/6090

Happy Summer Reading!
-Tiffany


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2010)

Looks like a great read. I love stories with fantasy elements like that! The cover is definitely nice too. I can't wait to check it out!

--Jason


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

Just wanted to give you an update on progress with the third book. I've just gotten back from vacation in London and Paris. It was exciting to be researching at the British Library ideas for the third book which will involve dragons, dwarves, and changeling lore. Plus, got to visit some inspiring places that have been giving me ideas for the third book. Ready to get back to writing and get a move on the first manuscript.

Meanwhile, the first and second book in the Crystal Keeper series are available on Kindle. Enjoy for you summer reading, esp. since the first book takes place during the summer. The second book takes place during the beginning of school. Looks like the third book is setting itself during the beginning of October so far. I've got Wanda reading Edgar Allen Poe in her Lit. class. ;-)

Hope everyone is having a fabulous summer! Please post any comments about my books. I love to hear comments and feedback about them, and will post back on the board. Happy Summer!


----------



## bluefrog (Apr 6, 2010)

I just got both of these, I think my granddaughter will like them.


----------



## MLucia (Jul 9, 2010)

It sounds yummy. Good luck!

  Maria Lucia


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

Bluefrog-
Love to hear what your grandchildren think about the books. I love the Kindle since it makes reading exciting. Nothing like a new gadget to get children to read. Of course, I'm giving the day job away a little. I'm on summer break, and normally teach kids in 3rd grade during the school year. I've also taught 4th and 5th grade. So, I love to hear from my readers. Plus, my teacher-self loves the fact they are reading.   I kept it in mind as I was writing the first book. Hopefully it gets kids to read during the summer.


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

It's Back to School Time! To start the new year off, I'm offering through Smashwords a special for Kindle owners, $0.99 for the first book in the Crystal Keeper Series. 
Here is the link to the "The Lost Secret of Fairies" page at Smashwords:
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/6090

Here is the coupon code to use for the special promotion:
WT73R

Remember, you have to enter the coupon code to get the promotional price. Once you put in the code, the purchase price will change from $3.99 to $0.99. If there are any problems, please post.

Hope everyone has a great start to a new school year! 
-Tiffany


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Today's featured author at the Indie Spotlight is

Thursday: Tiffany Turner - Lost Secret of Fairies

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Come up and read and leave a comment.

Edward C. Patterson
& Gregory B. Banks


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi everyone,
Just wanted to alert you all to the Reader Views feature on the second book in the series.
It's posted in the Reader Views children's section this week.
There's the review of "The Lost Secret of the Green Man" and an interview with myself. It will be gone on Monday. So, check it out now.
Link to Reader Views Kids:
http://www.readerviewskids.com/
Enjoy!


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi all,
Just wanted to let you know about my new project I've been working on. It's a YA with Mary, Queen of Scots. I've pitched it to an editor that loved the idea. Now I've got to do some chapters and a synopsis. We'll see what happens, but it is a totally different thing writing historical fiction. I'm finding I'm doing more research than ever before. Good thing I love history.

It's the season for fantastic ghost stories. If you need a good story to tell, I blogged about it a few days ago.
Link below:
http://lostsecretoffairies.blogspot.com/

Have a very happy and spooky Halloween! Waaahhhhhh!
-Tiffany


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

Happy to announce the launch of my new website. In my books, there is a website mentioned. It still works. It just has a rerouting code to have it go to the new website.

Here is the new URL:
www.tiffany-turner.com

Plus, the redesign includes the Kindle board landing pages. Trying them out to see how the design works. Any input is welcomed. I can still tweak the bugs.
-Tiffany


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Tiffany--

First, THANKS for posting a review at Amazon!  Second, I read through this whole thread and I think the many avenues of promotion you have been using is fabulous.  Your new website looks great, although on my computer the first page shows a whole lot of empty space surrounded by a border until I scroll down to see your picture.  You might want to check that on other people's computers also.  (Always working out the bugs, aren't we?)

Anyway, I'll be checking out your books!

Dana


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

No probs Dana. I enjoyed your story. Nothing like a good Holiday story, and I like to give reviews on reading I find matching my reading interests. I've been enjoying all the things I'm finding on my new Kindle, way too much. I'll be looking over your books for more to read. I'm finding that Indie authors have some good books that you normally don't find in the bookstores. Since joining Kindleboards, I've been reading a lot of Indie authors for over a year now.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pleased to announce that The Lost Secret of Fairies is our KB Book of the Day!


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

Wanted to let you all know that The Lost Secret of Fairies can be purchased for FREE at Smashwords during Read an Ebook Week March 6-13. All you need to do is go to the link below, and use coupon code RE100.

Here's to Ebooks!
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/6090


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

Exciting news. I've just put a teaser from my next novel, The Lost Secret of Dragonfire, onto my blog. It's a sample from the upcoming book in the Crystal Keeper Chronicles. 
Here is the link: 
http://wp.me/ptjJF-7n

Have a fabulous weekend!
-Tiffany


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

I have officially lowered the price of the Kindle Edition to $0.99. I updated the edition to a more clean and brushed up version of Lost Secret of Fairies. Hope this will spur on some summer reading for the kids out there craving a new fantasy read, or adults that love Middle Reader/YA books.

I'll be in Australia starting next week. Going down under for 6 weeks. Should prove to be quite an adventure. I'll be working on the third book, _The Lost Secret of Dragonfire_. Stay tuned for more insights into the third book. You all have a brilliant summer! 
-Tiffany


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

G'Day from Australia!
I've managed to set up things here in Sydney. I'll be here for the next 5 weeks working on my third book and continuing my blog for Indie Childrens' Authors. http://crystalkeeper.wordpress.com/

_The Lost Secret of Fairies_ is available for free through a special summer/winter(for Aussies) promotion through Smashwords. Just use this coupon: SSWSF and go to the Smashwords link to get your copy. 
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/6090

You all have a great summer.  I'm off to bundle up from the high winds here in Sydney.
-Tiff


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

It's been awhile since this book has been offered free. During the summer, it was downloaded 80 times as a freebie. So, I wanted to offer the first book of the Crystal Keeper Chronicles to help get all those new Kindles loaded. This is a great start for kids or adults that enjoy children's books. Remember, Harry Potter started out as a middle grade novel.

I've got a coupon promo set up with Smashwords. Just use the coupon number to get your free copy.

Coupon Number: SL57M
Coupon is good until Jan. 29, 2012.
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/6090
Plus, the Lost Secret of the Green Man is also available free. It's coupon code is: PF67N
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/115942
Book 3 should be coming out in 2012. I'm looking at the end of summer/fall this year.

Have a fantastic New Year!
-Tiff


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm happy to announce The Lost Secret of Fairies has gone FREE on Amazon.
Not sure how long it will last. So, wanted to get a quick note so everyone can take advantage. 
Here is the link:
http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Secret-Fairies-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B002C1A2BM

Thanks for all the support over the last couple of years.
The third book in the series should be releasing during the summer. 
Second book is still available on Amazon for $0.99.
-Tiff


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

TiffanyTurner said:


> I'm happy to announce The Lost Secret of Fairies has gone FREE on Amazon.
> Not sure how long it will last. So, wanted to get a quick note so everyone can take advantage.
> Here is the link:
> http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Secret-Fairies-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B002C1A2BM
> ...


Just wanted to follow up and say that the first book is still free. It went back to $0.99 for a few days beginning in Feb. Then, it went back to free. Not sure how long Amazon will have this price match going. So, wanted to let everyone know, the first book in the series is still free. Get it while it lasts!


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving!
I want to give all of my readers a gift this Black Friday and Cyber Monday. I've made up a coupon for the first book in my Crystal Keeper Chronicles to be free for the next few days. The Lost Secret of Fairies will be free for a limited time on Smashwords, Nov. 23-27. 

Also, it's in celebration of the third book to be released early of 2013. So, this is a great time to start the series, or catch up to await the third book, The Lost Secret of Dragonfire.

Here is the Smashwords coupon code: EP39A

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Jenni Norris (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for the Thanksgiving gift Tiffany! Your books look great - I will definitely be reading them soon.

Kind regards, Jenni


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

Today, Cyber Monday, my book _The Lost Secret of Fairies_, is available on Smashwords.com for free. Use the coupon below for your free copy. It's a gift to welcome the soon to be released third book, _The Lost Secret of Dragonfire. _
Coupon Code: EP39A
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/6090

Happy Holidays!


----------

